# Bester Festplatten Hersteller



## chrisz84 (5. Mai 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren welchen Hersteller ihr im Moment bevorzugt.

Ich zu mindest war lange Zeit treuer Seagate-Anhänger tendiere, aber in 
letzter Zeit doch eher zu Western Digital.

Wie seht ihr die aktuelle Situation ?


----------



## Hackslash (5. Mai 2009)

Ich sehe die Situation so wie ich sie schon immer sehe 
Western ist und bleibt der beste Hersteller... warum sonst setzen Rechenzentren fast zu 80 % auf WD Platten.
Außerdem ist mir noch nie eine WD kaputt gegangen.

greets


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Mai 2009)

[x] Samsung

hat mich nie im stich gelassen^^
Hab @time auch 5 stück verbaut


----------



## highspeedpingu (5. Mai 2009)

Samsung... ich find übrigens auch die Samsung Brenner und RAM´s  nicht schlecht...


----------



## Pommes (5. Mai 2009)

Samsung, meine 4 Stück haben noch nie Probleme gemacht


----------



## moe (5. Mai 2009)

[x] WD meine wds, die ich bis jetzt hatte sind nicht kaputt gegangen und haben auch noch keine probleme gemacht. samsung hatte ich noch nicht und von seagate bin ich nicht so überzeugt.


----------



## Sesfontain (5. Mai 2009)

ich bin für seygate da ich echt beachtlich finde ,wie schnell und günstig die 7200.12 Platten sind


----------



## Player007 (5. Mai 2009)

[x] Seagate

Ein sehr guter Hersteller, verbaue Seagate Platten schon sehr lange, bis jetzt noch keine ausgefallen. 

Gruß


----------



## PrimeCool3r (5. Mai 2009)

Samsung

Schon mein erster Rechner hatte ne Samsung (2,xxGB). Läuft immernoch einwandfrei.

Hitachi kann ich garnicht empfehlen. Die eine die ich hatte war im Idle Modus schon 40°C warm und ist nach 2mon daran zu Grunde gegangen.


----------



## grubsnek (5. Mai 2009)

Samsung!  Einfach nur schnell, günstig, langlebig und nicht zu laut.


----------



## boehmer_dce (5. Mai 2009)

[X] Samsung meine HD322HJ ist sehr sehr zuverlässig, leise und war wirklich günstig


----------



## Genim2008 (5. Mai 2009)

[x] Samsung 

Meine F1 640GB und F1 250GB laufen ohne Probleme und angenehm kühl und leise.


----------



## Overlocked (5. Mai 2009)

Ich stimme klar für Seagate. Sind einfach die besten und leisesten^^


----------



## computertod (5. Mai 2009)

[X] Seagate
hab atm 2 davon verbaut und wüsste nicht was ich daran ändern sollte, außer noch eine dazu zu setzen


----------



## maGic (5. Mai 2009)

ich liebe einfach WD Festplatte, aber ich benutze Samsung HDD( geht so)

Ich habe alte WD hdd 30GB aus anfang 2000, die dient mir am zuverlässsigsten.Bis jetzt noch
IBM/Hitachi ist schnell aber empfindlich.
Excelstor ist robust aber langsam( trotz nahe Verwandschaft zur IBM/Hitachi)
Samsung leistet auch gute Dienst mit paar Problemchen

*Und ich fasse nie wieder  "dumme und vergessliche" Maxtor
*
Außerdem vermisste ich  Quantum Fireball frühere Version
Ich bin sogar verrückt nach diese HDD, falls ich ihm aus Müll rausfischte und behalte ihn.
Ältsten Quantum in meine Besitz: eine ProDrive LPS 52AT aus 1989


----------



## chrisz84 (5. Mai 2009)

Ich war wie gesagt immer treuer Seagate Käufer, aber mit meiner aktuellen 250er (ST3250410AS) bin ich nich wirklich glücklich da sie bereits SMART-Fehler (Anzahl wiederhergestellter Sektoren) ausgibt und das obwohl sie gerade mal ein Jahr alt ist. 

Meine neueste Platte von Western Digital (WD640AAKS) ist jetzte seit Dezember im Einsatz und macht nen klasse Eindruck. Daher wird meine nächste wohl wieder eine WD werden, da Seagate in der letzten Zeit ja öfters wegen Problemen in den einschlägigen Medien war. Mit Samsung (2 defekte Platten, in den letzten 3 Jahren) und vor allem IBM (3 defekte Platten, zum Glück schon etwas länger her) und Maxtor (ebenfalls 3 defekte Platten, auch länger her) hab ich leider keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Daher fallen IBM und Maxtor aus meiner persönlichen Auswahl schon mal generell raus. 
Mit neueren Samsung Platten der F1-Serie würde ich jedoch eventuell auch mal einen Versuch wagen. 
Bei Seagate muss mal abwarten, ob sich das mit den Problemen wieder beruhigt hat oder ansonsten halt wieder ne WD kaufen.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (6. Mai 2009)

[x] Samsung

@chrisz84: Du scheinst irgendwas falsch zumachen. Vielleicht solltest du weniger gegen das PC Gehäuse treten, dann halten die Platten auch länger. Anders kann ich mir die hohe Ausfallrate bei dir einfach nicht erklären. Habe hier derzeit 30 Samsung HDDs liegen, die älteste ist von 2005, und alle laufen ohne Probleme.


----------



## Uziflator (6. Mai 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Ich stimme klar für Seagate. Sind einfach die besten und leisesten^^



Das kann ich nicht bestätigen, die HD502Hi ist leiser als alle andern. Das sagt jedenfalls PCGH und ich.


----------



## micky12 (6. Mai 2009)

Ich setz auf Samsung weil ich jeden Tag mim Notebook unterwegs bin und die Platten von denen mich da noch nie im Stich gelassen haben  WD ist ned so mein Favorit weil bisher alle Platten die ich von denen hatte kaputt gingen.. ob ich immer pech hatte und schwarze Schafe erwischt hab


----------



## El-Hanfo (6. Mai 2009)

[X]Samsung
Habe atm 2 von Samsung verbaut(HD322HJ und HD501LJ) und bin zufrieden damit. Die kleinere ist echt sehr leise

MfG


----------



## kc1992 (6. Mai 2009)

[x] Western Digital
Wegen den Raptors und ihrer Schnelligkeit !


----------



## razerman666 (6. Mai 2009)

Habe bei mir 3 WD´s drinne, eine 500ér Storage und 2x160GB Raid Vesionen, hatte vorher Samsung und die liefen mal, dann mal nicht oder wurden nicht mehr erkannt. Jetzt ist noch eine Samsung drin, die kommt auch in den nächsten Tagen im Verbannungscontainer.


----------



## BigBubby (7. Mai 2009)

Samsung the best. inzwischen 7st übermorgen 11 und noch kein ausfall...


----------



## Fraggi (7. Mai 2009)

Samsung ganz klar. Die HD103 UJ ist einfach der Hammer. Schnell, Leise und ziemlich günstig (1TB für ~70€. Die SSDs von Samsung sind auch ziemlich cool. Samsung ist für mich ein kleines Stück vor WD. Alle anderen Hersteller sind weit abgeschlagen.


----------



## Erzbaron (7. Mai 2009)

ganz klar WD

Die Geschwindigkeit meiner Caviar black ist grandios, zwar ist sie nicht ganz so laufruhig aber da gibts ja Mittel und Wege  außerdem hat mich ne WD im Gegensatz zu Hitachi, Samsung, Seagate und Maxtor noch nicht im Stich gelassen  da bin ich auch gern bereit den ein oder anderen Taler mehr zu investieren


----------



## sYntaX (7. Mai 2009)

Meine Samsung 2504C läuft seit 2006 tadellos. Daher für mich Samsung


----------



## chrisz84 (7. Mai 2009)

MidwayCV41 schrieb:


> [x] Samsung
> 
> @chrisz84: Du scheinst irgendwas falsch zumachen. Vielleicht solltest du weniger gegen das PC Gehäuse treten, dann halten die Platten auch länger. Anders kann ich mir die hohe Ausfallrate bei dir einfach nicht erklären. Habe hier derzeit 30 Samsung HDDs liegen, die älteste ist von 2005, und alle laufen ohne Probleme.


 
Hehe keine Angst, dass ich mach ich schon nich...wär auch etwas teuer wenn ich andauernd mein Antec P180B zusammen treten würde 
Die IBM HDDs (2x40, 1x80er) die gestorben sind waren ja alle schon älter. Dafür sind mir von meinen neueren Platten her eine SPN2504 und eine HD501LJ abgeraucht und mussten per Garantie getauscht werden. Mein neustes Sorgenkind is meine aktuelle Systemplatte (Seagate ST3250410AS 250Gb), die neuerdings SMART-Warnungen in Form von ID5 "Anzahl wiederzugewiesene Sektoren" ausgibt.


----------



## Paule_87 (15. Juni 2009)

SAMSUNG

Zur Zeit nutze ich:
- HD322HJ
- HD502HI x2
- HD644JJ

davor waren es:
- HD252HJ
- HD501IJ

Bin zufrieden, die Platten sind sehr laufruhig und erzeugen wenig bis keinen Lärm/Vibrationen.

MfG, Paule_87


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Juni 2009)

[x] Seagate

Seagate bauen gute, stabile HDD´s... seit knapp 3 Jahren 2 Stück mit je 160 Gigabyte. Laufen anstandslos.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juni 2009)

Für mich ganz klar

[X] Western Digital 

Nach den ganzen Desaster mit den Samsung F1 Platten... NIE wieder Samsung!


----------



## BigBubby (15. Juni 2009)

was für ein desaster mit f1 platten? Lass mich raten, Gigabyteboard, aber samsung die schuld in die schueh schieben


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2009)

Als Silentfan bleibt nur eine Option, 

[X] Samsung  

und das gleich 3x


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juni 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> was für ein desaster mit f1 platten? Lass mich raten, Gigabyteboard, aber samsung die schuld in die schueh schieben



Nein, den Gigabyte kann nix dafür das die Platten alle nach der Reihe verrecken
Die Gigabytes laufen top.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Nein, den Gigabyte kann nix dafür das die Platten alle nach der Reihe verrecken
> Die Gigabytes laufen top.



Mir ist noch nie eine HDD verreckt, wie macht ihr das nur? Selbst meine 10 Jahre alten Maxtor leben noch


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juni 2009)

Sind auch nur die F1 Platten die solche Probleme bei mir und bei den Leuten bei denen ich die verbaut habe schieben, meine alten Samsung Platten laufen sehr gut.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (15. Juni 2009)

Ganz klar Western Digital!
Wären mehrere Antworten möglich gewesen, hätte ich mich noch für Seagate entschieden!

greetz


----------



## boss3D (15. Juni 2009)

[X] _Seagate

_^^ Ganz klar der Beste. Damit gibts nie Probleme und auch die Preise der Seagate HDDs sind sehr gut.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## juergen28 (15. Juni 2009)

[x] Samsung
Ich habe damit noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## maschine (15. Juni 2009)

[X] Samsung - Momentan ist die Spinpoint Reihe einfach nur Top

Ich hab auch noch 2 Seagate platten im RAID 0, allerdings ist mir jetzt eine davon wegen dem Firmware-Problem verreckt und deswegen steht für mich fest: nie wieder Seagate!


----------



## JOJO (15. Juni 2009)

2 IBM im Raid verreckt (2007)! Jetzt ist die WD 5000 AACS mit Sektorfehlern ausgestiegen. Liegen im Bereich von 37% Gesamtkapazität. Weder mit Partitionierungsprogrammen, noch mit HITACHI HDD, oder gar WD Tools rettbar. Hat jetzt gerade mal 1,5 Jahre auf dem Buckel. Garantie keine mehr, da aus Externer eine Interne gemacht. Gehäuse auf, Garantie weg!

Die drei Samsung F1 laufen ohne Probleme.


----------



## BigBubby (15. Juni 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Nein, den Gigabyte kann nix dafür das die Platten alle nach der Reihe verrecken
> Die Gigabytes laufen top.



Gigabyte kann da sehr wohl was für, wenn du dich informiert hättest.
Denn die Gigabyte Motherboards bzw deren Bios haben/hat einen Fehler, sodass sie bei den F1 Platten die Firmenware zerschiessen. Der 8mb/32mb/8gb bug. Deshalb sollte man gigabyteboards nur bei aktuellsten bios mit einer Samsung F1 kombinieren.


----------



## Shady (15. Juni 2009)

Ich favorisiere auch WD...
Hab selbst Platten von WD, Samsung und Seagate laufen...


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juni 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Gigabyte kann da sehr wohl was für, wenn du dich informiert hättest.
> Denn die Gigabyte Motherboards bzw deren Bios haben/hat einen Fehler, sodass sie bei den F1 Platten die Firmenware zerschiessen. Der 8mb/32mb/8gb bug. Deshalb sollte man gigabyteboards nur bei aktuellsten bios mit einer Samsung F1 kombinieren.



Das BIOS von meinen Boards ist immer aktuell
Und ich glaube kaum das jedes Gigabyte BIOS mit jeder Samsung F1, von der kleinsten bist zur größten hin, einfach so nicht kompatibel ist. Dann wären ja gut 15-25% der PCs eine tickende Zeitbombe weil da ein Gigabyte Board und eine Samsung F1 Platte drin ist.


----------



## Flummy (15. Juni 2009)

Ich verbaue nur Platten von Samsung !!!...

Hab noch nie Probleme damit gehabt.


----------



## utacat (15. Juni 2009)

[x] 2x Samsung HD SP 2004, HD 322HJ

Mag die Platten wegen ihrer Laufruhe.
Habe auch noch eine alte Maxtor 6Y080L0 aus dem Jahr 93
als Systemplatte für XP. Fitness und Performance ist sie laut Smart(Speedfan) auf dem selben Niveau, wie die beiden Samsungplatten.

MfG utacat


----------



## mr_sleeve (15. Juni 2009)

[x] WD, wir haben 4TB in unsrem Home Server da is noch nie was ausgefallen und die dinger sind auch nicht Laut ^^


----------



## Octopoth (15. Juni 2009)

[x] WD

Schnell und Zuverlässig


----------



## BigBubby (15. Juni 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Das BIOS von meinen Boards ist immer aktuell
> Und ich glaube kaum das jedes Gigabyte BIOS mit jeder Samsung F1, von der kleinsten bist zur größten hin, einfach so nicht kompatibel ist. Dann wären ja gut 15-25% der PCs eine tickende Zeitbombe weil da ein Gigabyte Board und eine Samsung F1 Platte drin ist.



alle mit einem bios älter als mitte 2008, Ja. 
Wobei das ein Phänomen hauptsächlich in verbindung mit der 1tb platte war.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2009)

[x]Hauptsache kein Samsung mehr.

Zwei von zwei Platten sind nach kurzem Einsatz erst einmal kaputt gegangen und bei Nr.2 war auch noch die RMA-Abwicklung ein Graus.


----------

